
Ask HN: Is there a software to visualize and modify a graph? - tiagoma
In the past year there have been multiple times where I really needed a tool to visualize and modify a graph. Ex: visualize a complex build pipeline, visualize c++ include graphs, visualize inheritance graphs.<p>It would be great if the tool also enabled me to have some sort of way to see properties of each node&#x2F;edge in the graph.<p>Things I tried:<p>Python - networkx is great but the rendered graphs are not dynamic. Only static pictures.<p>Gephi - great for some analysis, but does not support layouting of the graph (for example a tree). Also seem to crap out of realtively small graphs.<p>Boost graph - Same issues as python networkx.<p>Visual Studio - really poor rendering performance. If you move a big graph it takes sometimes minutes for the graph to re-draw.
======
sigmaprimus
Maybe

[https://support.google.com/docs/answer/190718?hl=en](https://support.google.com/docs/answer/190718?hl=en)

?

~~~
tiagoma
Graph as in
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graph_(abstract_data_type)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graph_\(abstract_data_type\))

~~~
sigmaprimus
Sorry I miss-understood what you were looking for, this is beyond my
comprehension. I did find something called yEd which might be along the lines
of what your looking for, good luck in your searching.
[https://www.yworks.com/products/yed](https://www.yworks.com/products/yed)

------
eyer2016
I have used networkx_viewer with networkx. It's a straightforward tool with
the kind of things you're looking for

------
blacksqr
Graph-drawing is one of the hardest theoretical problems in computer science.
You're asking a lot more than you may realize.

[https://xkcd.com/1425/](https://xkcd.com/1425/)

